# Mounting bareback



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When my friend and I are riding Arthur double bareback, I get on, and then she steps on my boot toe and jumps on. Works quite well . Gorgeous horse, btw!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a good idea! We'll have to try it next week [assuming I ride Brooke...the other horses don't take too kindly to being ridden bareback, as I found out the hard way].

Thank you, I love her [and wish she was mineee]


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

You guys must be tall or very agile cuz I can't even jump on my 14hh horse! Need a bucket when I was younger I had no problem getting on a horse or swinging my leg up and jumping on. Now that I'm older, my hip would probably fall out of my uterus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I just jump up and scramble the rest of the way! I am too embarassed to show any sort of video


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Holy huge horse, Batman!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I actually think getting off when you are on double bareback is way harder than getting on


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't even get on my 14.2 horse..lol.My husband can jump up on his 16.1 hand horse O.O and hops up on my horse..I'm jealous cause I try and can't do it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

BrewCrew said:


> Holy huge horse, Batman!


Amen to that! :lol:

I rode my little guy bareback in a halter (on a whim, he'd never done either before, at least with me...) a couple of weeks ago, and had a heck of a time getting 14 hands off the ground! :shock: I eventually ended up putting him in a knee-deep ditch and hopping on from the bank - it still took 3 tries! :lol: Yes, I am a wimp with zero athletic ability! :lol: 

He was such a gent over it, though... if someone had been trying to drag/throw themself bodily up onto my back I'da had a small fit! :lol:


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

mbender said:


> You guys must be tall or very agile cuz I can't even jump on my 14hh horse! Need a bucket when I was younger I had no problem getting on a horse or swinging my leg up and jumping on. Now that I'm older, my hip would probably fall out of my uterus!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha we're both about 5'8". We're not shrimps, but definitely not super tall. And I'm very UN agile, bahahaha. 



ErikaLynn said:


> I actually think getting off when you are on double bareback is way harder than getting on


Mine was easy, I just swung my leg forward over her neck and slid off hehe. I think my friend may have gone backwards off Brooke's butt, but I wasn't really watching.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't jump up on my horses either. :/ It would make my life so much easier! I have to use a bucket. Lol. I am 5'3". one horse is 13.3 hh(she is barely broke so I can't just 'jump'), the other is about 15 hh.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Do feel bad I cannot get without a mounting block.


----------

